# Growling and snarling?



## marisoma

Hi Everyone!

I have been MIA here for a while between a death in the family and vacation, but I do have an issue with my puppy. He is 3 1/2 months old and we've had him for nearly two months. He is a joy and a great little guy except that almost from the day we got him he has growled and snarled if someone tries to pick him up when he doesn't want to be picked up, and especially if one of the kids tries to hold him. 

In the beginning we didn't worry much about it because he was so young and everything was new. We thought it was his way of adjusting. He never showed teeth or seemed like he would bite, it was just a growl...almost like a complaint. Now however it has continued and it is almost a constant part of his personality. I have read differing views on how to handle this. Some suggest nipping it in the bud and telling him no and not allowing this behavior. Others have said that you shouldn't discourage a dog's growl because that is their defense and you want him to growl because is a warning before a bite. I am just confused as to what to do about it and while he has not attempted to bite anyone yet, I do feel like that could easily happen. I don't want to be worried that my puppy could bite me or anyone else if we pick him up go near him when he doesn't want us to. 

We love him and we just want him to be a happy part of our family. He really is a wonderful puppy, happy and playful. I am just really concerned about this behavior and it becoming worse as he gets older.


----------



## davetgabby

hi it sounds like your pup is under socialized. Yes by this age he should be well socialized to children etc. There is a critical period of puppyhood up to thirteen weeks where this needs to take place. This is a problem for professional dog people to get caught up on. Because it can escalate. Yes his fearfulness causes the growling. It is his warning that he is not comfortable with the circumstances. Do not reprimand the growling but definitely get a dog behaviourist to help with the socialization. He is behind in this important area. Dave


----------



## Thumper

Personally,

I would flip the dog on his back and hold firmy the muzzle and growl a low pitched "no" and then put them off the couch or whatever situation they are in. I wouldnt' tolerate it.

My dog did this maybe 2x when she was really very young, maybe 10 weeks. She would only do it when someone tried to pick her up while she was sleeping or resting, but I did reprimand her and it obviously made an impact because we all can move her and/or pick her up when she's resting. Odd, because she never has cared if I take a bone or food, but heaven forbid I disturbed her sleep. lol

She will occasionally 'grumble'/talk and/or moan. I've even heard her yelp when someone picks her up. lol I think she's just trying to outwit me and knows she can't growl, so why not whine?

But they do try to test their boundries, and I do think you need to set them. Especially with kids in the house. I have 7 kids and wouldn't ever put up with any aggressive behaviour.

Kara


----------



## HayCarambaMama

I agree with Kara. I have 4 young kids and I cannot allow poor dog behavior -- the consequences are too dangerous. I'm more of a Cesar Milan gal myself. I'd flip the dog with the children near me and reprimand. Pup needs to learn he is not the pack leader.
Bonnie has shown only a few moments of slight aggression towards the children. I had to flip and reprimand her and she has NEVER shown those signs again. Of course (and I know Kara would agree with this too), the children MUST be respectful of the dogs too: no teasing or frightening them.


----------



## Missy

I agree with showing him whose boss and that growling is not acceptable. But I would also look when he growls-- could a certain way of picking him up be causing him pain? May be worth a trip to the vet-- they know how to poke and prod gently to see what is going on. I say this because he has done it from a very, very young age and it may simply be poor socialization or there could be something else going on.


----------



## Thumper

Oh, sure. I don't let the kids harrass Gucci at ALL. There has to be mutual respect. I dont' so much have to worry about that now, but when she was a really little, they always wanted to pick her up (maybe that's because she was just so darn tiny and fluffy!) lol, But I did think Gucci deserved her puppy-naps, so I had to police the kids a bit and make sure they let her take her naps in peace. Now, they don't bother her so much, but if they do, Gucci will occasionally cry to be put down, but I'll take that over a growl any day.

She is just such a drama queen.

It sounds like your situation will be pretty easy to fix, is it just when he's resting? or ANYtime the kids try to pick him up? 

Its funny, my daughter was just carrying Gucci around for like 10 minutes and she was perfectly content with it. I would also be right there when the kids are holding him and reassure him that its 'okay'.

Kara


----------



## Alexa

Marley was pretty "agressive" when we first got him. Not in a mean way, just very forceful and "mouthy". We got him at 8 weeks and it sounds like your pup came to you at an even younger age. It has been mentioned on the forum before that the Mom will discipline her pups when they show unacceptable behaviour like biting. I guess when they are taken from her at an age when they are still learning, the new families need to take over....so we were always making sure to tell him and show him that certain behaviour is not ok....grabbing his muzzle and saying NO in a firm voice without being mean. He is pretty good about it now, although I think he will always be a dog that is more "mouthy" than others. 

I'd get some advice from your vet...they probably have some referrals to good dog trainers...some will make house calls and deal with you on specific issues. 

Alexa


----------



## marisoma

Thanks for the replies!

I thought he might be undersocialized but we got him at 9 weeeks and he was with his litter (5 pups), his parents and two other dogs. I figured he came well socialized (at least with other dogs). Then when we got him he had us, our children, the neighbor kids, and I took him out daily where he met a variety of people. Then at 11 weeks I put him in a puppy socialization class. That ended today. I thought that he had ample opportunity to meet other people and dogs, and really, his issue is with us. He was somewhat timid when we first started the socialization class. He would retreat when another dog (especially bigger dog) approached him. That lasted the first class and from then on he was greeting every dog he'd meet. He continues to do that on walks and trips to Petco/pet stores. Next week he starts a training class that is more about behavior than just socialization. I am hoping that will help with his behavior, but I would like to start something asap as this is not something I want to continue. 

I am beginning to think it is a dominance issue because it is only with us and mostly with the kids. He does it if one of them goes to hold him and especially if he is resting or sleeping. If they even reach over to pet him he will growl and snarl. He hadn't done that to me ever until last night when I went to pick him up to move him and he immediately snarled at me. Otherwise he has no issue with us touching him. I have moved his food while he is eating and he does nothing. Also, I groom and clip his nails and he is compliant. The kids have accidently stepped on his tail (cause he is always underfoot) and all he has done is yelp. Yet when they try to pick him up he shows aggression. I did ask my vet about it at his last visit two weeks ago and she said little dogs are more tempermental and that this is an issue we need to stop. She suggested telling him "No!" firmly, and even putting him in his crate. We've done that, but so far it hasn't stopped the behavior. He has not bitten any of us and he is completely submissive at other times. He loves his tummy rubbed. He thinks nothing of the kids putting him on his back and playing with him. He's also not a barker and he is not aggressive with other dogs or people. He's never snarled or growled at anyone outside of the family. He is very open to meeting new people. He goes right over to any person or dog. He puts up with a lot of handling and does not complain, except for these moments.

I haven't put him on his back and told him no, so that might be worth a try. He will eventually stop and submit to someone holding him, but if you are going to pick him up he doesn't back down and we usually back away from him because we don't want him to bite. So I guess we are giving him positive reinforcement for his behavior eventhough we are only doing it for our own protection. We'll keep trying to discourage it and hopefully it will click and this behavior will stop.


----------



## marjrc

Hi and welcome back! 

Here are some threads that might help...... http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2148&highlight=growling

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1823&highlight=growling

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1357&highlight=growling

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1216&highlight=growling


----------



## wannabe

Hi!

My new puppy (71/2 months) also growls when he is resting/sleeping and the kids try to pick him up. A few things that seem to be working for us are:

Trying to teach him to rest in his crate. That way he knows he has a safe place to rest and the kids know when he is in his crate it's time to give the puppy a break. It helps to keep track of the time of day too. We noticed it was happening about 10:30/11:00 so this became "Nap time/crate time"

If he growls when the kids hug him or try to pick him up I tell him "no" then I do the same thing the kids just did, and praise him. Then the kids hug or try to pick him up again and I praise the dog. 

It is also good for the kids to practice picking him up when the pup is in a good mood so you can celebrate ( and maybe the kids can treat him) for being a good pup. 

Good luck and keep us posted. The most important thing is you are addressing it early!


----------



## Thumper

marisoma said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> I am beginning to think it is a dominance issue because it is only with us and mostly with the kids. He does it if one of them goes to hold him and especially if he is resting or sleeping. If they even reach over to pet him he will growl and snarl. He hadn't done that to me ever until last night when I went to pick him up to move him and he immediately snarled at me. Otherwise he has no issue with us touching him. I have moved his food while he is eating and he does nothing. Also, I groom and clip his nails and he is compliant. The kids have accidently stepped on his tail (cause he is always underfoot) and all he has done is yelp. Yet when they try to pick him up he shows aggression. I did ask my vet about it at his last visit two weeks ago and she said little dogs are more tempermental and that this is an issue we need to stop. She suggested telling him "No!" firmly, and even putting him in his crate. We've done that, but so far it hasn't stopped the behavior. He has not bitten any of us and he is completely submissive at other times. He loves his tummy rubbed. He thinks nothing of the kids putting him on his back and playing with him. He's also not a barker and he is not aggressive with other dogs or people. He's never snarled or growled at anyone outside of the family. He is very open to meeting new people. He goes right over to any person or dog. He puts up with a lot of handling and does not complain, except for these moments.
> 
> I haven't put him on his back and told him no, so that might be worth a try. He will eventually stop and submit to someone holding him, but if you are going to pick him up he doesn't back down and we usually back away from him because we don't want him to bite. So I guess we are giving him positive reinforcement for his behavior eventhough we are only doing it for our own protection. We'll keep trying to discourage it and hopefully it will click and this behavior will stop.


I DO think you can fix this, it sounds like it is basically a sleeping/resting issue, which I've read of this several times on the forum. The key is finding a balance and establishing his role and allowing the kids to pick him up, but also, I do think the dogs should be able to nap without the kids harrassing them (atleast in my house, I do want both Gucci and the kids to be courteous to each other, I suppose is a good word)

He definately should NOT be showing this aggression toward you, at all. He may be confused with the pack order regarding the kids, but NOT you. I'd certainly punish him, flip him over and hold him til' he submits and then he would be OFF THE BED. If you make a big enough impression, they will learn.

We got Gucci at 8 weeks, and the grumpy sleeper thing started around 10 weeks and lasted 3-4 weeks, I'd say, SO you can nip it pretty quickly if you are consistent.

Kara


----------



## HayCarambaMama

You know, the crate works great for us -- both dogs have a safe place from the kids when they want to sleep.


----------



## JanB

I actually heard this issue addressed in a radio show recently. The vet speaking said that dogs who are generally well-behaved and a pleasure to be around but growl when disturbed is a tad confused about his place in the pack.

He said the remedy is the NILF (nothing in life is free) program. You can google it to read about it. He said he's never seen a dog that didn't respond within 2 months to this program.

Hope that helps. Good luck!


----------

